# Like liver ?



## IKE (Sep 27, 2017)

Although she doesn't care much for liver mama fixed me some liver and onions last night and it was absolutely delicious.......there is actually a "National Liver and Onions Day" so be sure and mark May 10th on your calendar. 

I also really like chicken livers and gizzards fried together and if you want a buddy for life just give me some braunschweiger / liverwurst and a handful of saltines.

There doesn't seems to be a middle road when it comes to liver, you either like it or hate it........do you like liver ?


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 27, 2017)

Indeed I do but not very frequently, maybe every other week.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 27, 2017)

I like liver, especially chicken liver and pork liver.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2017)

Saw that pic of liver and onions and now need to go out and get some. Love it. I remember my mom loved chicken gizzards...heart and liver. I never tried them, but she loved them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2017)

Put me in the "hate it" category. Haven't eaten it since my mother made me eat it as a young boy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes!!!

When I was a kid the corner store always had a pan of liver in the meat case.  My mother would serve it once a week with bacon, fried onions and mashed potatoes.  The old couple that ran the corner store pretty much dictated what everyone in town ate each week.

We have a local clambake operator that features a sandwich made out of chicken gizzards that have been coarsely chopped with green pepper, onions then cooked low and slow for several hours to melt the connective tissue, sort of a gizzard loose meat sandwich!

Try Chicken Livers a la Caruso!

http://www.great-chicago-italian-recipes.com/spaghetti_alla_caruso.html

You can simplify the recipe by adding a pound of fried chicken livers to a bottle of your favorite tomato sauce.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 27, 2017)

I like liver, but not when the flavor gets too strong. It seems like the fresher the liver is, the better the flavor; but it is hard to find fresh liver in the grocery stores, and most of what I have found (except for chicken liver) is sliced and frozen. I remember that I used to be able to buy fresh liver, and it was actually one of the cheapest meats that you could buy. 
I like chicken liver, but not as well as goof or pork liver; but they do sell that fresh and not frozen.
I actually just bought a container of chicken liver, and am going to cook that with some onions and green peppers.  We don’t eat liver all that often, but since it has a lot of good nutrition, and both my husband and myself like it, I think that I will try and add it to our meals on a more regular basis. 
Another thing that I have not seen in the meat department for a long time is beef hearts. I used to get those and roast them with stuffing like you would do with chicken, and it was delicious; but I never see heart in the meat department, or kidneys either.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes I like pork liver,  either fried with onions or as a liver casserole.   I also use chicken livers to make pat_é._


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes I do but don't eat it anymore.  Chicken and goose is my favorite.  I think when I was in Hungary I ate that almost every meal out.  It was legal there, don't think it is here but it's the best tasting for sure.

Only one I'm not fond of is beef liver but I'll still eat it.  I haven't had liver since my husband died though.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2017)

Love calf's liver and chicken livers, fried in bacon grease with fried onions.  I only eat them 4-5 times a year, but thoroughly enjoy them.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 27, 2017)

I like liver...especially calf liver, with onions.  My wife usually makes some every couple of weeks.  The local grocery store has a deli which makes chicken liver and gizzards, and we get a small package...about a pound...weekly, and snack on those....delicious.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't care for liver but once it was served to me cooked a bit on the medium side,which wasn't all that bad. I realized the reason I shied away from liver was because of the consistency. It always seemed dry and mealy. I think my mom overcooked it. I tried it later on when the kids were small with bacon and onions. At the end of the meal the bacon and onions were gone and the liver sat there. I never made it again.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes  but not too often.  I do love Ramakis.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 27, 2017)

Bobw235 said:


> Put me in the "hate it" category. Haven't eaten it since my mother made me eat it as a young boy.



Make that "two" for the H category.   I'd rather eat the oil filter out of my pickup truck...


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 27, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Make that "two" for the H category.   I'd rather eat the oil filter out of my pickup truck...



Ha ha and YUM, love those oil filters too...with bacon and onion of course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2017)

I've tried it with onions and I don't like it, so haven't eaten it in decades.  My husband says he used to like liver and chicken livers but never really loved them, or I'd make it for him or buy the liver and let him prepare it himself since he's the better chef....but he doesn't even like it enough to want it at all now.  If I was forced to eat it, I'd choose the way Bea had it, with onions, bacon and mashed potatoes.


----------



## IKE (Sep 27, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Make that "two" for the H category.   I'd rather eat the oil filter out of my pickup truck...



Tom if I only learned one thing in the Army it was that if you put a little of this on ANYTHING you can eat it......you may want to get a bottle before trying to gnaw on that oil filter.


----------



## Lon (Sep 27, 2017)

The only liver that I eat and enjoy is LIVERWURST/MAYONAISE ON RYE BREAD.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 27, 2017)

Lon said:


> The only liver that I eat and enjoy is LIVERWURST/MAYONAISE ON RYE BREAD.




That does sound good but I watch my sodium so no thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2017)

I love Calves' liver and lambs' ...but I only have it a few times a year...  

Most people have been put off liver as a child because it was overcooked by mums and ended up like  dry and chewy *ugh*...it's really important to cook Liver for a very short time, then it melts in your mouth 

When I make Mac & Cheese, I always add chopped cooked bacon too it...and every once in a while I add chopped Calves liver to it as well it's delicious...

Oh, and BTW...if you have no cheese, you can make a pot of  Macaroni.. and add fried chopped bacon and liver to it.. with your favourite chopped veggies.. with a carton of tomato  Passata   or similar, ...and you have a delicious filling dinner...and no cheese.. 

We used to make this years ago when we were broke... poor man's Mac ..and no cheese...lol


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2017)

Another Liver hater.  Ate it ONE time as a kid and never since.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 27, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> Another Liver hater.  Ate it ONE time as a kid and never since.



I don't think I cared for it as a child either.   You should have tried it as an adult.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I don't think I cared for it as a child either.   You should have tried it as an adult.


I'll pass.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 27, 2017)

*Never much cared for the beef or calf liver.  But, I remember my mom putting chicken livers and gizzards into her chicken soup and they were good. It may have been a Polish thing, not sure.  Also, she would fry up the turkey giblets (diced up) and put them into her stuffing on Thanksgiving. I still make her stuffing. I learned a cool thing from my sister in law.   My niece (who never met her grandma) also makes my mom's turkey stuffing and loves it. I guess my brother taught her.  I was surprised as my niece is a pretty picky eater.*


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 27, 2017)

Certainly! Both DH and I enjoy chicken/duck livers, and are lovers of foie gras as well. Calves' liver is almost extinct in restaurants nowadays, but it was a delicious delicacy when I was growing up. My mom loved it and served it regularly.

Pork, lamb, and beef liver are okay in sausages, as they have a stronger flavor. The rise in charcuterie and 'nose to tail' butchery has made local menus in the San Francisco Bay Area much more interesting. We had an amazing lamb sausage made with some liver at one of the French bistros a couple of years ago; I told the waiter if they sold it retail I'd buy pounds of it!


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> Tom if I only learned one thing in the Army it was that if you put a little of this on ANYTHING you can eat it......you may want to get a bottle before trying to gnaw on that oil filter.
> View attachment 42614





I do like Tabasco on just about anything.     Another store-bought hot sauce I like is:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't care for liver but once it was served to me cooked a bit on the medium side,which wasn't all that bad. I realized the reason I shied away from liver was because of the consistency. It always seemed dry and mealy. I think my mom overcooked it. I tried it later on when the kids were small with bacon and onions. At the end of the meal the bacon and onions were gone and the liver sat there. I never made it again.



You nailed it Ruth. When it's overdone, it's pungent and bitter. The sweet onions are there to offset that.

I used to eat breaded and fried calves liver, lightly done. No more.

I've always liked pate's; chicken, pork or goose, but no more. Especially those poor geese.

The liver, besides being rich in nutrients, is the filter for all the poisons and insecticides the animal has eaten, all concentrated into that one piece.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 28, 2017)

I like liver and onions, but haven't eaten it in years.


----------

